# WTT/WTB Metal Detector



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am looking to see if there is anyone out there with a decent metal detector they would like to trade for some gear. Off the top of my head I have a 12' Daiwa Saltiga Surf 3-6 and a 9' Shimano Tireljo 2-4 that I would trade. I have tons of other gear too just thinking off the top of my head. Also if you have one you would like to post it up also. 

Thanks


----------

